# Three cats need a home together



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

These three beautiful cats were given up when their owner was evicted. Its very sad that they have been in rescue with Cats Protection several weeks now as they need a home together which isn't easy. Milo (black and white) and Matilda (black) are two years old and Percy (long haired tabby and white) is one. They can live with other cats. I would loved to have had them myself if I could. if anyone is interested and has room for this lovely family, please contact the rescue centre.































http://www.cats.org.uk/ferndown/adopt-a-cat


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh they are beautiful but it will be quite a challenge to find someone to take on all 3 together and I fear they will have to be split up to find new homes.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

When I first saw them, I'm sure they weren't being advertised to go together as I was thinking Percy would be lovely so I'm surprised they aren't offering them separately now as they are only young cats but there must be a reason. I think you're right Paddypaws, they may have to separate them soon.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Which CP center are they located at?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

TehSnoipah said:


> Which CP center are they located at?


The link is at the bottom of the original post


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I have a relative who is interested in getting a cat, but these are not in his area. I hope they find a good home!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

TehSnoipah said:


> I have a relative who is interested in getting a cat, but these are not in his area. I hope they find a good home!


That's a shame.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Also it will be hard to find a person willing to take in all three cats.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

THIS FAMILY NOW RESERVED


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Fabulous news :Happy be happy kits


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

GONE TO THEIR NEW HOME


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Brilliant! I love a happy ending :Happy


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sadly. Percy is back at on the rescue website without his friends. Don't know why.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh that is sad - wondered what happened


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Polly G said:


> Oh that is sad - wondered what happened


I might visit tomorrow or call to see why. I wish it wasn't this one of the three because I fell in love with him right at the beginning.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Appears Percy was reserved again yesterday so lets hope for better things this time.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Such a shame that he has been separated from the rest of his little family.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Aww poor Percy.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He went to his new home at the weekend. Fingers crossed.


----------

